# Vape for life



## izzo (8/2/15)

Sup guys,

below you will find links to my personal blog. Created two feeds relating to my personal experience. Have read all comments are welcome.

Part one:

http://periloustimesofizzo.blogspot.com/2014/11/vape-for-life.html

Part two:

http://periloustimesofizzo.blogspot.com/2015/02/vape-for-life-part-2-next-level.html


----------



## Gizmo (8/2/15)

Nice blog keep on vaping!


----------



## zadiac (8/2/15)

Nice blog, but you might wanna stop using the term "smoke juice". Rather say e-juice or e-liquid. We need to move away from the "smoke" term permanently. Loved your story in your blog and, as I have for all vapers, respect you for quitting the stinkies (analogs). Happy vaping friend.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

I read your blog and I find that you present vaping in a very negative light (especially in the second post) 
This is not me saying you should not share you experiences but you should consider what it is you are actually saying.

Let me clarify by posting some of your post here...and adding my comments to it.



> Have you heard the words, "vape will save you money". Its lie and excuse to make us feel better when speaking to smokers.



No, no, no, no, no, no. No one ever said that (or they were teasing you), and it is most definitely not something that is said to make anyone feeling better when speaking to smokers. I feel better speaking to smokers because I feel healthier 



> Besides the MOD itself which is the initial investment, maintaining and holding up on supplies of smoke juice would become pricey.



Import juices are expensive, very true, but our local juices are priced at around R100 to R150 for 30ml. An average vaper (based on surveys) vapes around 100ml per month. So that means around R500 per month for juices - way cheaper than most smokers paid for their poison. Also, if money is an issue, you can buy DIY supplies and mix your own - this runs at around R100 for 100ml (give or take). Not expensive at all 



> I feel as the industry grows we find marketers and suppliers who are milking to the last drop.



As opposed to which other industry which does not do this? This is the world we live in, for better or for worse. But you don't need to fall for these gimmicks, you can choose not to indulge - as with every other consumer product 



> Vaping doesn't seem appealing any longer to new vapers who reach a point of wanting to make it to the next level.



Current devices are priced very very very well. For example, when I started vaping 6+ months ago I bought a KangerTech EMOW kit for around R750. It was not too much IMO, but right now you can get a iStick 30W + SubTank Mini for R900-R1100. That's around R200 to R350 more for a kit that is infinitely more powerful and delivers an infinitely more satisfying vape - it should also last for a very long time, and provide any new vaper with the ability to go from easy vape to rebuilding themselves without spending a single cent extra on gear.


So there, I've said my piece. I don't mean to come down on you so hard, but please consider what your message is saying to people who may consider switching to vaping and then decide not to because of comments like this.

Also consider what your health is worth to you - is it not worth spending a bit more than to contract all manner of health issues due to smoking?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/15)

I fully agree with @free3dom

Saving money is a highly debatably subject when it comes to Vaping/smoking . 

Smoking cigarettes have limited options, you get your different brands each with their own tastes and they only major changes in the past 10years that I smoked was the menthol ball in the filter (which has a rather unique history... It was based on a "spy gadget" in a James Bond movie. 
Dr no- The driver sent to kill Bond , upon his arrival kills himself with a cyanide capsule hidden in a cigarette.) 

Then their is the little plastic filters that you can put on the end of the cigarette to "lower tar" 

The paper has changed to a newer lower propensity to burn, resulting in the cigarette usually killing it self if not being smoked. 

Apart from that smoking hasnt really been upgraded. 

Likewise if you are happy with the output of the "twisp" unit and not need to upgrade then you can definitely save money. It's our urge to upgrade to bigger clouds, better flavour, more power, battery battery life, etc that drives us to spend more money on mods and devices. 

Juices are purely subjective and that's where the costs come in. 

So if your looking to save money then compare the price of a twisp unit (700) coils for a year (320) 2x 30ml juices a month for a year (2400) is a total is 3420

A pack a day 12775 

I spend about 500-1000 a month on premium juices and for my all day Vape I diy my own. Diy results on an average of 60cents per ml. 

The most important thing to consider is what are you doing it for ? 

What's it worth to give up smoking , control your nicotine intake (after 6 months I dropped from 18mg to 6mg) , not smell bad (smokers stink, there is no nice way to put it) , recover the sense of taste and smell, being healthy and less out of breath. Etc 

The advantages highly outweigh the costs of Vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## izzo (9/2/15)

Thank you for your replies, much appreciated.

All crits and opinions are welcome. You guys have valid points and will note that for the next feed. The point of view and angle of these posts are directed to the general public and personal experience without being too analytical. 

I will make the time to discuss opinions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

